# Pas de vacances, bonnes vacances!



## Bibabelou (14 Juillet 2008)

Si comme moi, vous n'avez pas de vacances cet été (à part de minables RTT) parce que vous venez d'être embauché...et bin pas de bol...ya des jours comme ça comme aujourd'hui, où d'ailleurs, jour férié ou pas , j'ai bossé, où on aimerait avoir 20 ans et glander dans les prés plutôt que de bosser...meeeeeerde!!!


----------



## al02 (15 Juillet 2008)

Au travail ! 

Faut bien bosser pour payer les RMIstes !


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2008)

Trop dur. 

Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je solde mes 7 semaines de vacances restantes avant la fin Septembre...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Bof, quand j'ai vutomber laflotte comme vache qui pisse samedi et dimanche dernier, je ne regrette pas de ne pas être juilletiste.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juillet 2008)

j'suis étudiant (je viens de finir ma prépa!) donc je suis en vacances, mais je compatis vraiment...
:rateau:

edit: je travail en août quand même!


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juillet 2008)

nan, vraiment j'suis pas fait pour bosser...
surtout que c'est quasi la première fois (à 31 ans tout juste!!!) alors j'ai pas l'habitude...j'manque d'entrainement, dur de se lever pour faire autre chose que du vélo, des photos ou des jeux...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juillet 2008)

Ptain ce qu'il faut pas lire !!!   

Heureusement que les Français ont bien votés aux dernières présidentiels...  

Au boulot tas de feignasses...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2008)

Y'a des coups de pompes dans le fion qui se perdent mon Vince'..

Tiens moi je suis pas embauché de l'année et pourtant je bossais aussi ce WE et en plus chez moi *il fait beau* contrairement a vos contrées de sauvages dans lesquelles vous avez que ça a foutre de bosser vu qu'il fait que flotter, que c'est moche et que ça pue.

Allez hop, fini de pleurnicher et au turbin.


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a des coups de pompes dans le fion qui se perdent mon Vince'..
> 
> Tiens moi je suis pas embauché de l'année et pourtant je bossais aussi ce WE et en plus chez moi *il fait beau* contrairement a vos contrées de sauvages dans lesquelles vous avez que ça a foutre de bosser vu qu'il fait que flotter, que c'est moche et que ça pue.
> 
> Allez hop, fini de pleurnicher et au turbin.



bah non! bosser en plus de flotter c'est 2 raisons de déprimer alors on compense le fait qu'il flotte par le fait de rien foutre...


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> contrairement a vos contrées de sauvages dans lesquelles vous avez que ça a foutre de bosser vu qu'il fait que flotter, que c'est moche et que ça pue.
> 
> Allez hop, fini de pleurnicher et au turbin.



Mais clair quoi (comme ils disent les jeunes)

D'ailleurs, bibabel, remercie ton patron de te permettre d'éviter d'être exposé à des substances radioactives ou eaux urbaines d'amiens, voire de sombrer dans l'alcoolisme congénital propre à la région : regarde ce qu'est devenu Alèm


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Mais clair quoi (comme ils disent les jeunes)
> 
> D'ailleurs, bibabel, remercie ton patron de te permettre d'éviter d'être exposé à des substances radioactives ou eaux urbaines d'amiens, voire de sombrer dans l'alcoolisme congénital propre à la région : regarde ce qu'est devenu Alèm



j'pourrais boire pour éviter de penser au boulot
malheureusement j'aime que la bière et ça fait gonfler
pis j'suis pas assez sérieux pour penser au boulot en dehors du boulot
et c'est quoi le truc congénital des parisiens? le PSG?


----------



## Craquounette (15 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens moi je suis pas embauché de l'année et pourtant je bossais aussi ce WE et en plus chez moi *il fait beau* ....



Fais pas ton pénible toi! T'as demandé à bosser ce week-end pr pouvoir mater Angelina Jolie sous toutes les coutures... alors y a pire dans la vie non ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Fais pas ton pénible toi! T'as demandé à bosser ce week-end pr pouvoir mater Angelina Jolie sous toutes les coutures... alors y a pire dans la vie non ?



Elle est dans l'autre hopital.
Et puis je vais te dire, Angelina Jolie avec un gros bide tout flasque plein de vergetures, une culotte filet et la garniture pour les lochies je pense que ca risquerait de tuer ma libido pour un bon bout de temps!


----------



## Craquounette (15 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et puis je vais te dire, Angelina Jolie avec un gros bide tout flasque plein de vergetures, une culotte filet et la garniture pour les lochies je pense que ca risquerait de tuer ma libido pour un bon bout de temps!



Y a des jours... je t'aime plus que d'autres :love: 

_Edit pr Mister Vinc' : moi aussi mais certains jours, je encore plus que d'autres jours_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Y a des jours... je t'aime plus que d'autres :love:



Moi c'est tout le temps que je l'aime plus que d'autres...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

*ARBEIT! SCHNELL!!!*


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> Si comme moi, vous n'avez pas de vacances cet été (à part de minables RTT) parce que vous venez d'être embauché...et bin pas de bol...ya des jours comme ça comme aujourd'hui, où d'ailleurs, jour férié ou pas , j'ai bossé, où on aimerait avoir 20 ans et glander dans les prés plutôt que de bosser...meeeeeerde!!!





Bassman a dit:


> Trop dur.
> Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je solde mes 7 semaines de vacances restantes avant la fin Septembre...



J'veux pas dire, mais ça sent la provoque quand même... 



Bibabelou a dit:


> nan, vraiment j'suis pas fait pour bosser...
> surtout que c'est quasi la première fois (à 31 ans tout juste!!!) alors j'ai pas l'habitude...j'manque d'entrainement, dur de se lever pour faire autre chose que du vélo, des photos ou des jeux...



Je rêve... Si j'avais su (en apprenant à lire) que je lirais ça un jour : j'me s'rais retiendu...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Je rêve... Si j'avais su (en apprenant à lire) que je lirais ça un jour : j'me s'rais retiendu...


 
Retiendu de quoi ? de travailler ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Retiendu de quoi ? de travailler ?



Mais non ! D'apprende à lireu...  

_Tout comme je me suis retiendu d'apprende à écrireu...._


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Juillet 2008)

j'ai beau me retenir d'être un glandeur, je n'y arrive pas du tout, je suis bien trop doué pour ça:rateau:


FEIERTAGE!!!!!!!

SCHNELLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ARBEIT! SCHNELL!!!*



Anglais, première langue.
Español en seconde.

Et surtout,

Je compte mes points retraites sur une main  C'est bien ou pas ?!


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Anglais, première langue.
> Español en seconde.



Tu vois patoch ! rien ne sert de crier  seuls les coups de bâton fonctionnent


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> A
> Je compte mes points retraites sur une main  C'est bien ou pas ?!



quoi? de compter déjà pour ta retraite ou de savoir compter?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu vois patoch ! rien ne sert de crier  seuls les coups de bâton fonctionnent




À choisir, je préfère le fouet


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> À choisir, je préfère le fouet



Oh oui le fouet ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je compte mes points retraites sur une main


 
Moi, je sais compter jusqu'à 2047 sur mes doigts.
(mais il me faut les deux mains, sinon, avec une seule, c'est jusqu'à 31)

Tu m'étonnes que je sois bien payé !!!


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes que je sois bien payé !!!


 
T'es payé toi ?


----------



## elKBron (21 Juillet 2008)

juste pour participer :
j'ai fait le choix délibéré de ne pas prendre de vacances en même temps que tous ces c*ns englués dans les mêmes embouteillages. 

Comme les 2 tiers de la France sont en vacances, finalement, au boulot ça l'est un peu aussi... Quel stratège !


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2008)

Ca aussi je faisais, d'autant que la bretagne en septembre, y'a pas mieux. :love:
Mais quand tu as un gamin scolarisé, tu ne fais plus ce que tu veux quand tu veux. Ce n'est pas QUE de la c*nnerie qui t'emmène en vacances en Aout, tu vois-tu ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

Donc, plus il y a de bouchons, plus il y a d'enfants dans les écoles. Et plus il y a d'enfants dans les familles et plus il y a de bouchons devant les écoles. Finalement, plus vous êtes sur la plage en Août, plus vous êtes à avoir des enfants&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2008)

Scolarisés, aCLR, scolarisés !
J'aime autant te dire qu'avant qu'il ait quatre ans, les ouacances, c'était pas en Aout !


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Mais clair quoi (comme ils disent les jeunes)
> 
> D'ailleurs, bibabel, remercie ton patron de te permettre d'éviter d'être exposé à des substances radioactives ou eaux urbaines d'amiens, voire de sombrer dans l'alcoolisme congénital propre à la région : regarde ce qu'est devenu Alèm



tu peux parler les gars de chez toi deviennent des Cauets d'ailleurs, t'as grossi !


----------



## elKBron (21 Juillet 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Scolarisés, aCLR, scolarisés !
> J'aime autant te dire qu'avant qu'il ait quatre ans, les ouacances, c'était pas en Aout !


ah ben oui, je dois reconnaitre mon manqie d'analyse pour le coup... 

Bon allez, je profite de ne pas avoir d'enfant pour l'instant (quoi que la frangine, elle me laisse parfois ses schtroumpfs, et pour ma compagne et moi, ce ne sont alors plus des vacances... )


----------



## samoussa (21 Juillet 2008)

bon bah moi j'ai décidé de prendre des vacances...3 semaines....ça va être dur!! Mais bon, je me dis 3 semaines c'est pas le bout du monde. Quelques balades, de la photo, des bonnes bouffes, de la photo, du campinge, de la photo et puis je pourrai ENFIN retourner au boulot. L'esprit d'entreprise c'est mon truc !! :mouais:


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Juillet 2008)

tiens, d'ailleurs, j'vais bosser à c't'heure...pfff....:sleep:


----------



## elKBron (22 Juillet 2008)

ah ben tiens, à 07h28 j'étais déjà chez mon client... tu vas arrêter de te plaindre, oui  ?:mouais:


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Juillet 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> ah ben tiens, à 07h28 j'étais déjà chez mon client... tu vas arrêter de te plaindre, oui  ?:mouais:



maiiiiiis euuuuuuh!!!
je me lève dans 5 heures...
encore une dure journée qui s'annonce...
ya des jours qui ressemblent à des semaines et des semaines à des mois, et des mois à des années...si ça pouvait faire pareil au niveau descotisations...


----------



## cameleone (23 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ARBEIT! SCHNELL!!!*



Morgen nicht arbeiten
Maschine kaputt
Schlafen, immer schlafen
Schlafen prima gut !

(chant des STO, sur l'air de _Lili Marleen_)


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Juillet 2008)

je rêve de grands espaces, de champs de blés qui frissonnent dans le vent, de prairies vertes parsemées de coquelicots, de collines et de chemins, de terre et de cailloux, de forêt, de daguets et de lièvres, de hulottes et de belettes
ah bah non, je rêve pas, je suis en Picardie, ya tout ça à côté!
la chance que j'ai






c'était un message du ministère de tourisme pour le développement de la Picardie


----------



## Chang (29 Juillet 2008)

Tais toi ... baisse la tete ... et bosse ...  ...


----------



## estomak (29 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> je rêve de grands espaces, de champs de blés qui frissonnent dans le vent, de prairies vertes parsemées de coquelicots, de collines et de chemins, de terre et de cailloux, de forêt, de daguets et de lièvres, de hulottes et de belettes
> ah bah non, je rêve pas, je suis en Picardie, ya tout ça à côté!
> la chance que j'ai
> 
> ...



Faut venir en bretagne ou essayer de te rapprocher par ton travail de la campagne.

Mais t'as bien raison sinon. Dans la vie, faut pas trop bosser. après tu deviens psycho. Faut trouver un boulot pas trop chiant et voir par quel moyens, astuces, faillotages et autres, tu peux en foutre le moins possible.


----------



## Poupa1er (29 Juillet 2008)

M'enfin que veulent dire toutes ces jérémiades les enfants ??????

Vous devez .................travaillez plus pour ( boucle sans fin !!!! )

Moi je trouve cela naturel, le jeune est construit pour bosser ( arfffff  arffffffff  arfffffffffff ) 

Songez un peu au triste sort de ceux qui n'ont plus le droit de travailler. 
Prenez par exemple un cas particulier, le mien  ... Je suis payé pour ne rien faire 24 heures sur 24. Comme j'ai de la conscience professionnelle je ne fais rien du tout.....
Vous ne pouvez pas savoir à quel point il est difficile de résister à une telle épreuve, les nerfs ne tiennent pas si vous n'êtes pas très sérieusement conditionnés par 40 ans de bons et loyaux services.....

Avez vous seulement imaginé ce qu'est l'obligation d'aller picoler avec les autres vieux du coin, subir leur aigreurs et leurs relents de vinasse frelaté ou de pastaga de contrebande ????

Ah !!!! que la vie était plus douce lorsque l'on pouvait encore mater les petites demoiselles !!!!
Oui je suis aussi un vieux cochon, mais un jeune porc ne fera jamais rien d'autre, soyez en sur.

Alors BOSSEZ !!!!! tas de flemmard et taisez vous !!!!!!!, je ne veux voir qu'une seule tête .....
Songez que vous rendez au moins un être heureux sur cette terre...
Oh !!!!!!  comme je vous suis reconnaissant    MERCI mes petits poussins ......

Poupa 1er  Fier de vous savoir au turbin


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Super, t'est le double pseudo de qui ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2008)

Poupa1er a dit:


> M'enfin que veulent dire toutes ces jérémiades les enfants ?????(&#8230
> Poupa 1er  Fier de vous savoir au turbin





iPantoufle a dit:


> Super, t'est le double pseudo de qui ?



[YOUTUBE]MRwHTb3YuIc[/YOUTUBE]

Poupa Claudio - Écoute le conseil​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Poupa1er a dit:


> Avez vous seulement imaginé ce qu'est l'obligation d'aller picoler avec les autres vieux du coin, subir leur aigreurs et leurs relents de vinasse frelaté ou de pastaga de contrebande ????


 
Tout en regardant les petits cons frimer sur la place et faire les cakes sans se rendre compte à quel point ils sont ridicules et à quel point, aussi, ils seront comme nous plus tard, voire pire, peut-être ?

J'immagine très bien, je te jure !

Après tout, je suis ici pratiquement tous les jours...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tout en regardant les petits cons frimer sur la place et faire les cakes sans se rendre compte à quel point ils sont ridicules et à quel point, aussi, ils seront comme nous plus tard, voire pire, peut-être ?



Entièrement d'accord avec toi... Mais tu dois t'en douter...


----------



## Bassman (30 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi... Mais tu dois t'en douter...



Pan !

Quelqu'un aurait un autre chargeur, je vais être court en balles


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2008)

Les revendications salariales ne sont plus d'actualité, ne reste que la revendication mafieuse&#8230;

&#8230; Donc je revendique le droit de passer ici de bonnes vacances. En espérant que le prochain posteur ne soit cet enragé d'Elliot Ness.

 Vais être obligé de me créer deux, trois pseudos supplémentaires pour rester en vie quelques temps.


----------



## La mouette (31 Juillet 2008)

Les vacances c'est mal fait.
Il faut des vacances préparatives( tu mets tjs une semaine à te mettre vraiment dans l'ambiance)
Les vrais vacances
Et les vacances récupératives  tu mets tjs une semaine à te mettre vraiment dans le bain)

Donc si tu en prends deux ils doivent t'en accorder quatre
Sinon ça sert à rien


----------



## Bibabelou (31 Juillet 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Les vacances c'est mal fait.
> Il faut des vacances préparatives( tu mets tjs une semaine à te mettre vraiment dans l'ambiance)
> Les vrais vacances
> Et les vacances récupératives  tu mets tjs une semaine à te mettre vraiment dans le bain)
> ...



ouaiiiiiiiiis!:king:


----------



## Chang (31 Juillet 2008)

Eh bien ecoutez c'est avec un plaisir melange de rejouisance que je vous annonce etre en vacances jusqu'au 24 Aout inclus, a partir de ce soir (enfin de maintenant, vu qu'ici c'est deja le soir) ...

*Et ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ...*

Alors ???? Ca vous fait mal au coin de la bouille ? Ca vous fout un coup au sifflet ? On sent une demangeaison d'ordre hemorroidale non ??? 

:love::love::love:


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Juillet 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Eh bien ecoutez c'est avec un plaisir melange de rejouisance que je vous annonce etre en vacances jusqu'au 24 Aout inclus, a partir de ce soir (enfin de maintenant, vu qu'ici c'est deja le soir) ...
> 
> *Et ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ...*
> 
> ...


 

Bof moi je suis en vacances du 15 août jusqu'à début février.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2008)

4/10


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bof moi je suis en vacances du 15 août jusqu'à début février.....


de quoi t'occuper ?

D't façon, ça change rien, t'es là tous les jours


----------



## Chang (31 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bof moi je suis en vacances du 15 août jusqu'à début février.....



Eh beh tu repasseras le 15 aout ... en attendant, tu vas aller taffer comme tout le monde et avec le sourire, stp ...  ...


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Juillet 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> de quoi t'occuper ?
> 
> D't façon, ça change rien, t'es là tous les jours


 
Je ne dépose pas de candidature  j'attends qu'on me supplie 


 aurélie, ça fait longtemps


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ça fait longtemps



pas qu'ça à faire, j'étudie


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2008)

Tiens c'est marrant ça.

J'ai été en quasi-vacances toute l'année (bah oué, les cours c'est pas si fatiguants que ça... ), et qu'en plus des 2 mois et demi de vacances d'été officielle, si on rajoute le dernier mois auquel j'ai pas été allé, le mois ou j'allais en cours de guitar hero ou guitar tout court chez des amis (les grèves, les grèves...) plus toutes les autres vacances... D'après mes comptes j'ai du approcher les 6 mois de vacances totales 
Dure, dure la vie de lycéen :hein:

Travail, tu ne m'attraperas jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Travail, tu ne m'attraperas jamais.


 
Faut jamais dire jamais.
Y paraît.

Mais t'as intérêt à courir vite.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ...si on rajoute le dernier mois auquel j'ai pas été allé...



Ha ben, tout se tient en effet...


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha ben, tout se tient en effet...




Après Orthografix, voilà que Grammarix te tombe dessus


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Juillet 2008)

Je deteste le verbe aller autant que le travail


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2008)

Pas de vacances, d'accord.
Mais pas de soleil, c'est comme si je n'avais pas d'été.
Impression d'un temps printanier ou automnal.
En tout cas, Pas un temps de vacances&#8230;


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas de vacances, d'accord.
> Mais pas de soleil, c'est comme si je n'avais pas d'été.
> Impression d'un temps printanier ou automnal.
> En tout cas, Pas un temps de vacances&#8230;



Avec le cagnard que je me prends, je serais tenté de dire "Quelle chance!".

Mais ça serait mal vu pour certains...


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

non, prends toi ça bien dans la tronche !!!!     

j'aime pas l'soleil !


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Août 2008)

Si, si, le soleil c'est bien, mais l'hiver! Très bon pour les économies de chauffage. 

_/me: Part se cacher dans un coin (un peu) frais._


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2008)

La journée avait un air de vacances.
De la chaleur, du soleil.
Un peu trop d'ailleurs pour mes travaux d'extérieur.


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je sais compter jusqu'à 2047 sur mes doigts.
> (mais il me faut les deux mains, sinon, avec une seule, c'est jusqu'à 31)
> 
> Tu m'étonnes que je sois bien payé !!!





Pharmacos a dit:


> T'es payé toi ?


Pour raconter des conneries sur le mini-chat ?!...


----------

